
DraftKings and FanDuel to Merge - jflowers45
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/draftkings-fanduel-merge-dan-primack
======
jflowers45
While this was previously submitted here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12971097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12971097)

I felt more appropriate to link to the original source

